
Ask HN: Looking for SaaS reseller agreement template or advice - sixtoothsameer
We are a SaaS company introducing our product to Mexico.  We are going to be using a reseller and we&#x27;re looking for a contract template.<p>We would love any advice from American startups who&#x27;ve introduced their products to Mexico.<p>Some of the things we would like the agreement to cover:<p>- Territory
- Term
- Training (of reseller&#x27;s sales and support people)
- Sales targets
- Resale restrictions
======
timarg
I can't refer anyone, just found a template here, hope it helps:
[https://www.docracy.com/0i4cfph2a7v/reseller-
agreement](https://www.docracy.com/0i4cfph2a7v/reseller-agreement).

May I know why have you decided to go with a reseller rather than on your own?

------
sixtoothsameer
We would also like to add protections such as:

-Final say of our company in negotiations -Control over pricing negotiations

